
Billionaire’s Secret Buyout Formula: 110 Instructions and an Intelligence Test - kartD
https://www.wsj.com/articles/billionaires-secret-buyout-formula-110-instructions-and-an-intelligence-test-1531151197
======
poster123
I thought this part below was interesting. We know that the most selective
schools weigh non-academic factors, and many well-off parents are not willing
to pay $75/K for a "name" school, so it's reasonable to replace a school
filter with a cognitive test.

"Most of the people Vista hires score highly on the cognitive test. Often they
are young employees with less-impressive credentials or experience. These
HPELs, as they are known, may have gone to state universities and be willing
to do a job for $75,000 that an Ivy League graduate in a high-cost market
would demand twice as much for."

